# Pre-register Acton Action Bass Tourney



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

(print this page)
2nd Annual Acton Action Bass Tournament
April 24th 7:00 (sign in 5:00 to 6:30)
******60 boats maximum*******

1) All state and lake laws apply. No alchohol.
2) 5 fish limit per boat. 15" min. largemouth, smallmouth and spotted
3) AERATED LIVEWELL mandatory. 8 oz. penalty for dead fish. Only one dead
fish may be weighed in.
4) Entry fee, $40 per boat, includes "Big Bass Pot" , Launch will be in order 
of sign-up!
5) Only one fishing rod may be used at a time. Only artificial bait used.
6) Each participant is responsible for their own actions regarding property,
health and safety while traveling to, from and during the tournament.
7) Tournament officials may refuse any entry. All rules and judgements by
officials are final.
any questions contact Bob Davis at ([email protected])

Pre-register by mailing $40 (check or money order only) to:
Bob Davis
7865 Winding Way North
Tipp City, Oh. 45371
detatch and mail form below
.......................................................................................................

Boater name (print)......................................................................

Partner name (print).....................................................................

at least two contact numbers for confirmation and boat #

phone #.....................................................................................

cell phone #...............................................................................

e-mail address............................................................................

I have read and understand the above rules.

sign:.........................................................................................


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

just a heads up, im not fishing the tournament but i will be out there working for the state. I will be conducting angler surveys but if you tell me what boat you are ahead of time i wont bother you


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey fellow anglers, Tues. (26th) meeting was pushed back to Tues. Feb. 2nd. due to Jerry Kripp (WONE 980AM "Outdoor Connection" radio show) having to meet with a new sponsor for his show. I'll have more info after that meeting. If you have any Questions send me a PM or E-mail me at [email protected] . I've also posted a little info on my blog. Last year we threw this tourney together really fast, only word of mouth, and had 25 boat. I really think we will fill the max. field of 60 this year. Those who fish will receive priority the next year (same place or better at launch).


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Jerry Kripp, radio host of the "Outdoor Connection" WONE 980 AM is working on prizes for the Acton tourney. He's already secured "Frogg Toggs" and "In Fishermen" for prizes and is working on more, I'll post info as available. The State of Ohio (Acton Lake) is putting a goodies bag for all anglers. The prizes will be drawn for at the end of the tourney, so you do not have to weigh-in fish to win a prize. Again, this tournament is limited to 60 boats max.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

would 2 big coolers with box of bubbles pass for livewell, 5 fish per boat or fisherman, can i use my canoe


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Acton is a 10 hp limit lake. So big bass boats will use a trolling motor only (unless they have a kicker motor). So this often opens Acton tourneys to smaller boats that do not have built in live-wells. I recommend at least a 15 gal. (60 qt.) cooler or rubbermaid container. A bait bubbler (for minnows) is not adequate. A "Fish-Saver" aerator is acceptable, or a pump to re-circulate or spray water. Yes you may use your canoe.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

here's a site by Doug Cavin on how http://gethookd.net/BuckeyeBass/ to make a potable live well


----------



## fishslyme (Dec 23, 2009)

Is there any age restrictions for the Acton Action Tournament


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

If you are under 18 you will need a parent or guardian to sign a note stating it is ok that you fish, unless the parent or guardian is in the boat catching all the fish, or possibly netting yours.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Jerry Kripp, radio host of the "Outdoor Connection" 980 AM (Dayton) has been getting prizes for the Acton Action tourney. These prizes will be randomly drawn for those who fish the tourney. (aside from the cash pay-outs). He's still working on some fishing trips, but already has "Strickly Bass Lures", "Snag Proof ", "Thunder Lures", "In-Fisherman", "Frogg Toggs", and "Sportsman Channel". The 2nd Annual Acton Action bass tournament is limited to 60 boats, I've only had several pre-registers so far, but a whole lot of verbals and e-mails. I recommend if you are planning to fish, to pre-register so you won't have to be turned away Saturday morning of the tourney!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Jerry Kripp, "Outdoor Connection" 980 AM WONE has lined up some more sponsors for the Acton Action bass tourney....Dixie Marine, Gander Mountain, Mid-West Outdoors, and Fishing Facts....He's pretty sure there will also be a fishing trip or two for prizes (He'll let me know Tues.) There is only a few more days to pre-register (so I receive it on time) other wise take your chances on making the 60 boat limit on Sat. morning. The prizes will be random drawing of those participants in the tourney.


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Jerry did line up a fishing trip to Lake Erie for a prize and he also is still working on a trip to Dale Hollow with Bob Coan as guide. The Erie trip is with Pat Chrysler. All prizes will be random drawing of those who participated in the tournament. There is still spots available, but it is probably to late to pre-register. It will be cash only Saturday morning.


----------

